# Air Ride suspension



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

Hi everone- I have Air ride suspension fitted to the rear wheels of my Autocruise Starfire. There is a pressure guage in each footwell which registers 2 BAR.
Is this the correct pressure to run at or should I increase it ?
The guage goes up to 7 BAR 
Would appreciate any advice
Cheers
DOC


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi DOC

I have the same set the same for travelling I am sure this is ok as told to me when I bought my MH  Only had it for a year so could also be wrong and if so will soon be told by another member  

Hope this helps 

Tony


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Doc

I have air ride fitted to my van and the pressure to use is down to the user. I find 2 to 3 bar, (28 to 42 lbs/sq inch) is adequate for most driving conditions.

I find anything higher than this is too firm and you tend to feel every bump in the road.

When I park up at home to get the backend over the grass verge I pump it up to 75 psi. It raises the back end an extra 2 or 3 inches

Cheers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its all a bit of trial and error. Depends on loading and personal preference.
I run at 35psi.
The rear feels stiff but at that pressure the vehicle is very stable and goes round roundabouts easier.


Dave p


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I run between 2 ~ 2.5 bar I think a happy medium

Ian


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have run mine at 2bar for the last couple of years and that feels about right,I have tried it at 3bar but it was a bit to firm.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

We run our A/Cruise Starspirit at 2.5 bars. Anything over 3 bars feels way to firm.


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for that - I guess 2 - 2.5 bar seems to be it.


----------

